# Mount for cell phone with charging



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

A friend has one of these and it works well.









12/24V Waterproof Wireless Phone Charging Power Boats | Qi Wireless | Scanstrut


12/24V waterproof wireless phone charging for use...




www.scanstrut.com


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Darkstar said:


> A friend has one of these and it works well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think Scanstrut and Rokk are the same company or one owns the other or something like that. Appreciate it!


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

There are many options if you google "motorcycle cell phone holders."


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Amazon.com



Works great with pliers too.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Tautog166 said:


> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> Works great with pliers too.


Thanks. I was thinking that could be handy for lots of stuff


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GitFishin said:


> Thanks. I think Scanstrut and Rokk are the same company or one owns the other or something like that. Appreciate it!


They are, I ordered one and it’s got both names on the box.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are, I ordered one and it’s got both names on the box.


For you or one of your customers? Got any comments on it as far as how well it's made or works in a marine application?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GitFishin said:


> For you or one of your customers? Got any comments on it as far as how well it's made or works in a marine application?


I’m probably making it where you can disconnect the hard wired power and use it in my boat and my truck. It’s well made but I was not happy when I saw MADE IN CHINA on the back.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m probably making it where you can disconnect the hard wired power and use it in my boat and my truck. It’s well made but I was not happy when I saw MADE IN CHINA on the back.


I hear ya. I thought the company was out of UK but I guess it was too much to hope they didn't get their stuff built in China.


----------

